# How old is too old for bass in the trunk?



## tacos (Jul 24, 2009)

Turning 40 has got me feeling a littile insecure. While I swear I HAVE infact grown up with a mortgage a wife and two kids and a few gray hairs to prove it, I still enjoy my my cars low and my bass loud. Granted its mostly just old school hip hop and maybe the new beastie boys record shacking the mirrors these days and the car is the cleanest example of a stock MK3 GTI slammed on coilovers youve ever seen I still feel a little silly some days like all my peers are teenagers.

Anyway am I the oldest guy here still doin' it?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

No trunk, hatch but, no you are not the oldest.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Grown ups are just children with more experience.


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

you are never to old. Once while driving the carpool to school one day, my daughter turned up the bass while some deadmaus was playing. and her friends flipped out that i had a sub. The kids like the thump. the EuroVan has been nicknamed the party bus/van by my daughter and her friends. 10 inch kennwood sub with a diesel 800w amp. kenwood ez500 driving infinitys all around. Ive even had a few dads tell me "I wish i could have a system again" after hearing me pull up to school. lucky me the wife does not mind the system. 

Proof you are never to old :thumbup:
*he is wearing a mask, but that will be me one day*


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm slowly creepin on 40 and have a 10" L5 Solobaric in a nice big ported box powered by an Alpine 500w amp. My 5 year old is hard of hearing and wears hearing aids and LOVES feeling the sub when he rides in my car. He always tells me to make his car seat vibrate.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Radda said:


> I'm slowly creepin on 40 and have a 10" L5 Solobaric in a nice big ported box powered by an Alpine 500w amp. My 5 year old is hard of hearing and wears hearing aids and LOVES feeling the sub when he rides in my car. He always tells me to make his car seat vibrate.


If you are an audio enthusiast, no age is ever too old. The older you get, the louder you need it.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Im 46 and working on my 5th VW. I can STILL keep up with the young cats, and hold my own! I'M running 1 12" Pioneer Premier ts-w3004spl, 2 amps, 4 mids, 4 tweets, and 4 fill speakers. Keep doing what you love!


----------



## Flowerw (Feb 21, 2010)

*Never to old*

My uncle, 54, has a sub or two in everyone of his vehicles and boats, you can always hear him coming by the reggae or blues going. haha


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

how old is too old for bass? 

when you die, you are too old for bass :thumbup:

im gonna be retired, and still shaking my cars apart :laugh:


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Booom & bump!



glegor said:


> how old is too old for bass?
> 
> When you die, you are too old for bass :thumbup:
> 
> Im gonna be retired, and still shaking my cars apart :laugh:


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Duuuuuude! My room mate is damn near 50, has a kvt915 DVD indash, Boston spz60's front rear and center, and a Boston spg5552 ported in the trunk, running on rockford t1500 bd and t800-4. You're NEVER too old for good music!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Glegor said:


> im gonna be retired, and still shaking my cars apart :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## Numbers88 (Nov 8, 2010)

to me it comes down to what you listen to. me the only way i'll get a sub is if i want to feel the double bass petal of my metal.


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

Numbers88 said:


> to me it comes down to what you listen to. me the only way i'll get a sub is if i want to feel the double bass petal of my metal.


Then you should DEFINITELY get a sub or 2. There's nothing like feeling the double kick-drum slap you in the back!


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

40 years old, rolling with 8" midbasses for that chest smacking thump, and two Image Dynamics 15" IDQs in the trunk to tickle my innards, scaring the locals with some wicked drum and bass, dub step and roots reggae. The system makes my arm hair move when I go to 11. 

I just use the volume knob judiciously, and turn it down when I'm at stop lights,etc.

No need to be obnoxious... but I must admit it's always fun to pull up next to high-schoolers blasting crappy "hip POP" and make their stomachs grumble with a brutal bass bomber. The looks of total surprise are priceless.

I don't look my age, but in another 40 years I'm definitely going to be the "old dude with the subs".:laugh:


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm 49 and I just upgraded all my amps with Critical Mass Audio. All my lows from two Critical Mass UL-12 subs. So don't worry that you have equipment as long as the tunes you listen to fits your age not looking like a wannabe younger listener.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow. I'm sorry.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Wow. I'm sorry.


:laugh:


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

the guy in the video is wearing a mask hahaha:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm turning 36 next month, so not old, but not young either:laugh:. I do less than I used to (I don't rip all the stock gear out and go nuts anymore), but a sub and amp is mandatory in every car I own.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

atoson said:


> I'm 49 and I just upgraded all my amps with Critical Mass Audio. All my lows from two Critical Mass UL-12 subs. So don't worry that you have equipment as long as the tunes you listen to fits your age not looking like a wannabe younger listener.


 surely there is something out there a little better, and cheaper than critical mass audio? 

i about S#!T a Buick when i saw that they wanted upwards of 14 large for a single amp..


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Glegor said:


> surely there is something out there a little better, and cheaper than critical mass audio?
> 
> i about S#!T a Buick when i saw that they wanted upwards of 14 large for a single amp..


 That really puts off a lot of people but believe me you can have one for *90%* less for a new one. I never paid MSRP for my CM Audio, if you're interested send an IM and I'll tell you how. Have you heard any of their amps in operation? I'm just curious about the basis of your comment. I'm sure you've seen a UL-12 in person because people do own more of their subs than the amps.


----------

